
ASP.NET MVC 1.0 Released - rlm
http://blogs.msdn.com/webdevtools/archive/2009/03/18/asp-net-mvc-1-0-live.aspx
======
MoeDrippins
Is this the Struts 1.0 of the ASP.NET world or something bigger?

~~~
AlexTheFounder
By itself .Net MVC is smaller than Struts, as it uses the rest of previous
Asp.Net stuff.

The perceived value on the other hand is big, as it totally changes the way
how Asp.Net applications can be done.

